# Go Moriarty digi album to raise money for Diabetes UK



## Nathan Barnes (Aug 12, 2017)

https://itun.es/gb/FeDkA
The link above will take you to the album Welcome to the Real World by Go Moriarty.
Every penny of the royalties payed to the band are donated to Diabetes UK which is stated in an official Diabetes UK contract. The contrac is for the longevity of the album.

Please feel free to stream the album first and please take the option to buy. Also share with you friends and family


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 6, 2018)

Well done Nathan !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2018)

Does anyone know how much was raised ?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2018)

There's a nice bloke doing something for charity ?  What a nice bloke !   Thanks Duk


----------

